# [POWERPC] FreeBSD 8.2 installation hangs



## Ttghtg (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi all !

I have a problem with my powerpc, which is a Mac NewWorld, a clamshell, dark blue and white: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBook#iBook_G3_.28.22Palourde.22.29 . Mine is one of those released on the 13th of September 2000.

First, I had the "probing non-existent USB port" : installation manual for ppc. There's the solution, so I go away with it.

But, the installation hangs at another moment :

```
acd0: CDROM <MATSHITA CR-176/6AA1> at ata1-master WDMA2
```

Google didn't find anything, and I don't know how to resolve that. I thought the cause might be the cd player, which may be dead, but I'm not sure at all.

Thank you for your reading,

Ttghtg

PS : Btw, is there huge differences in BSD administration and Linux administration ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 9, 2011)

Ttghtg said:
			
		

> PS : Btw, is there huge differences in BSD administration and Linux administration ?



Try not to mix topics, it gets messy. See http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9294 for this specific subject.


----------



## sossego (Aug 10, 2011)

For the hardware problem: state the problem on the FreeBSD PowerPC mailing list.


----------



## Ttghtg (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok, thank to you two ;-). I will check the thread about Linux VS BSD, and I will send my problem to the mailing list. 

I marked the thread as resolved ?


----------

